

What's Special About This Number? - kirubakaran
http://www.stetson.edu/~efriedma/numbers.html

======
te_platt
226 must not be special because it is the smallest number not on the list.
I've always thought 226 was useless.

~~~
eru
So there's no uninteresting natural number. Because if there were some - there
had to be a smallest uninteresting one. And cleary that would be an
interesting property.

------
edw519
2 - the number of hands someone has too much time on

